# Ye Olde Blacksmith Shoppe



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2012)

A couple of shots of the old place.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 25, 2012)

"Nice! You definitely didn't over do these! Love the bottom one.. almost like a painting, with the soft tones and all!  I actually like HDR.. and use it a bit myself. I just can't stand that wanna be "to realistic" under-proccessed look that is so popular with noobs!"


Bynx maybe you will understand that above few sentences..not my words just changed things a little bit.

My own words are these are awesome. I love the processing on theses, textures are great. HDR and wood seem to really work well for together. I am not sure what one I like better..Glad you posted some photos up. I always enjoy seeing what you come up with.​


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice, it that a functioning workshop?


----------



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2012)

In case its not obvious but the top pic is the room that you can see through the doorway in the bottom pic. Photomatix and Photoshop are really a marriage made in heaven and this kind of shooting situation is ideal for HDR.

Netskimmer its our local small town museum village. It operates through volunteers and admission price through spring, summer and fall, mainly for the school kids to go and see how life was a few years ago.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 25, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> "Nice! You definitely didn't over do these! Love the bottom one.. almost like a painting, with the soft tones and all!  I actually like HDR.. and use it a bit myself. I just can't stand that wanna be "to realistic" under-proccessed look that is so popular with noobs!"
> 
> 
> Bynx maybe you will understand that above few sentences..not my words just changed things a little bit.
> ...



Not sure I understand what you're trying to say. But this was directed at Bynx so oh well *shrug




Bynx said:


> In case its not obvious but the top pic is the room that you can see through the doorway in the bottom pic. Photomatix and Photoshop are really a marriage made in heaven and this kind of shooting situation is ideal for HDR.
> 
> Netskimmer its our local small town museum village. It operates through volunteers and admission price through spring, summer and fall, mainly for the school kids to go and see how life was a few years ago.



You're right, Photomatix and CS5 are a marriage made in heaven. 

There is lots to see in #1. I like the lines of the ceiling that take you to the windows and the tools on the walls. The highlights in the windows are coming in a tad hot with some detail loss. 

#2 is really nice too. I like how the dimensionality of the room and the next room is captured and emphasized with the HDR. Highlights through the window look spot on in the left frame window. 

Good work with both. Was the inside of the workshop roped off, or were you able to roam about freely? I'm guessing your shooting choices were limited given most of these types of places are roped off. It would have been interesting to see some closer detail shots with some HDR goodness. I'd love to see a shot of the tools a little closer-- textures and detail and such.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 25, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Not sure I understand what you're trying to say. But this was directed at Bynx so oh well *shrug





If you read joels recent thread you should catch on pretty quick. Pay close attention to the first response...


----------



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2012)

The place wasnt roped off at all. The museum wasnt actually opened. They let our camera club in for 3 hours for a private shoot. If there were any roped areas we just took the ropes down. A couple of buildings werent open and still under renovation. But since everything is by volunteer work goes slowly.

Vip, I seem to remember it was something Charlie Gipson said in another thread.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 25, 2012)

Bynx said:


> The place wasnt roped off at all. The museum wasnt actually opened. They let our camera club in for 3 hours for a private shoot. If there were any roped areas we just took the ropes down. A couple of buildings werent open and still under renovation. But since everything is by volunteer work goes slowly.
> 
> Vip, I seem to remember it was something Charlie Gipson said in another thread.



Awesome! In that case,  I'd be really interested to see how an HDR would turn out directly in front of the left frame window in the second frame, maybe in portrait orientation. Get the nice tools hanging above the window, the tools on the work table, and the scenery outside.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 25, 2012)

Nicely done; have you tried any monochrome conversions?


----------



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2012)

I imagine you are thinking of something like this Rotanimod.....



I took this on a previous shoot at an old working flour mill that had a working woodshop on the top floor. The shot is just like you described.

Here is a shot I screwed up and tried to salvage by converting to sepia and giving it an old look.


----------



## killbill (Apr 25, 2012)

This is probably a total "newbie" question.....so please forgive me. 

How do you get the effect of the soft/fuzzy look on the image? Post processing?


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 25, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I imagine you are thinking of something like this Rotanimod.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one you can taste the saw dust and feel the environment. Great joB!!


----------



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2012)

Killbill, in this case I used Nik Silver Efex to do the conversion to sepia. It also gives the faded edges as well. Its a great piece of software and the best way I know of when converting from color to B&W.


----------



## killbill (Apr 25, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Killbill, in this case I used Nik Silver Efex to do the conversion to sepia. It also gives the faded edges as well. Its a great piece of software and the best way I know of when converting from color to B&W.



Thank you! I have a lot to learn and I appreciate all the help I can get!


----------



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2012)

Well keep asking questions. Always glad to help.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 25, 2012)

Wonderful images, HDR done right!


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Apr 25, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Killbill, in this case I used Nik Silver Efex to do the conversion to sepia. It also gives the faded edges as well. Its a great piece of software and the best way I know of when converting from color to B&W.



Nik Silver Efex is a wonderful piece of software and gives lots of control. The Topaz BW Effects filter is also great.

On a side note I like the one you "screwed up" best. Lol.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful work Bynx  is that Blackcreek by chance?


----------



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2012)

No Pixel its Pickering Museum. I have shot Black Creek pretty well and have a bunch of shots. I can post if you are interested. Thanks Trevor.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh neat, I've never been to Pickering Museum but went to Black Creek when I was in public school thirty some odd years ago, I would love to see your shots!!
Hubby is going to Alberta for work for a month and I'm trying to line up things to keep me busy, I'll definitely put Pickering on the list for consideration!


----------



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2012)

Pickering Museum is nothing compared to Black Creek. Its more like a storage place while Black Creek is an actual small town that looks like its actually still alive. Here are a couple from Black Creek.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you, wonderful shots! 
Hmmm  perhaps I'll put Black Creek on the list instead


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 25, 2012)

BynxCouple of questions1. How many exposures?2.did  you use that painterly preset in photo matix?3. You mentioned u use silver efex can u explain what u did?Did u layermask or something? I was thinking of getting that myself.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2012)

It was probably 7 exposures for the original HDR. Then I just took the HDR image and ran it through Nik Silver Efex and selected the Antique Plate 1 which gives the sepia and the bleached edge. Nik does this on a second layer so the original is untouched if you decide you dont like it. If you are satisfied then you flatten the image and save it. I did run it through Unsharp Mask before I saved it.


----------

